# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  ликбез для чайников

## sadkovsky

разъясните,как правильно закончить Manual Cure?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Пожалуйста, прочтите и выполните правила русскоязычного раздела "Помогите!"

----------

